# Serververzeichnis durchsuchen



## The_God (15. Nov 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ich möchte von einem applet aus ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis auf dem Server durchsuchen auf welchen das applet läuft. Ich generiere die URI danach erzeuge ich ein File Objekt und dann gibts denn ERROR.
Also wie realisiere ich das am besten (ohne socket&streams) ?? :=(


----------



## AlArenal (15. Nov 2006)

Jede Woche das gleiche.. 

Sowas geht so nicht. Das gibt HTTP nicht her. Dafür ist es nicht gedacht. Wenn man schon Netzwerkprogrammierung macht, sollte man sich mal ein paar Basics aneigenen. Versuchs ggf. via FTP und immer mal wieder über die Forumsuche.


----------



## The_God (15. Nov 2006)

Über FTP kann ich es, aber ich will nur den inhalt eines Verzeichnisses auslesen  und ich hab mir gedacht es ist möglich über File auf Serververzeichnisse zuzugreifen (will ja nicht auf client verzeichnis zugreifen)


----------



## AlArenal (15. Nov 2006)

The_God hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Über FTP kann ich es, aber ich will nur den inhalt eines Verzeichnisses auslesen



Na ist doch super wenn du das über FTP kannst. Dann ist dein Problem ja bereits gelöst.


----------



## The_God (15. Nov 2006)

Also gibts keine andere schneller Möglichkeit als FTP ??


----------



## AlArenal (15. Nov 2006)

The_God hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also gibts keine andere schneller Möglichkeit als FTP ??



Nur wenn du die Möglichkeit hast serverseitig mit einer Skriptsprache zu agieren, so dass ein entsprechendes Skript dir eine aktuelle Liste zusammenstellen und übergeben kann.


----------



## Yzebär (18. Nov 2006)

Du kannst das auch über RMI (Remote Method Invocation) machen. RMI bedeutet, daß du ein Objekt auf dem RMI-Server hast, dessen Methoden du von einem RMI-Client aus aufrufen kannst. Dieses Objekt könnte dir also irgendwelche Pfade vom Server auslesen und das Ergebnis als Rückgabewert an den Client schicken. Theoretisch könnten so auch Files übertragen werden, allerdings hätte ein normales Applet nicht die Berechtigung das empfangene File auf dem Clientrechner zu speichern.

Einfach mal nach Java RMI googeln, es gibt sicher genügend gute Beispiele.


----------

